# 18th annual REVFD fishing Tournament



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well - we're getting geared up for the 18th annual River's End Volunteer Fire Department Fishing Tournament Oct. 3-5. You can register online and pay with Paypal (or bring a check the day of the event) at www.revfd.com, or you can download the files and send in the registration form via snail mail. It's a family friendly inshore fishing tournament that pays for our VFD needed equipment that tax dollars don't pay for - so come on out and support us.
We are honoring the lady weigh master shown in the flyer because we lost her this year to cancer.


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

*More information on REVFD tourney*

FYI - 
18th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Fishing Tournament / Fund Raiser Set
Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. will host the 18th annual fishing tournament and fund raiser on the first full weekend of October (Oct. 3 â€" 5). The tournament begins at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 3, and runs through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 5th when final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters, but must be weighed in at the Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Station at 12070 F.M. 2918. Weigh in hours will be from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. on Friday and Saturday (Oct. 3 and 4), and 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. on Sunday (Oct. 5).
This year marks the 41st anniversary of the founding of Riverâ€™s End VFD and all proceeds from this tournament go toward obtaining an automatic external defibrillator (AED) for Station I and reskinning Station II. We are also actively seeking fish sponsors ($10.00 and up), and donations of live and silent auction items.
The Adult Division of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 4 categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, and Croaker. First, second, and third place prizes will be awarded for each category. First place for all categories will be $100.00 and a plaque. Second place winners will $50.00 and a plaque, and third place winners will receive $25.00 and a plaque. There will also be a $100.00 prize and plaque for the Redfish with the most spots and the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish total. Note: Only Redfish between 20â€ and 27â€ will be accepted in any category â€" Adult or 16 and Under. 
The 16 and Under Division ($25.00 registration fee) is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish. This division also consists of 4 main categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder and Croaker. First place winners in all the above categories will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque; second place takes home a $25.00 gift certificate and a plaque; and third place takes home a $10.00 gift certificate and a plaque. In addition to those 12 prize winning places, there are 4 more â€œfunâ€ categories for our youth. Plaques will be awarded for the following â€œfunâ€ categories: Redfish with the Most Spots, Largest Hardhead, Largest Blue Crab, and Largest Sand / Gulf Trout. Again, this year, there will be a Youth Heaviest Stringer award with a $50.00 gift card and plaque for the prize. Again this year, only for the 16 and Under division, the prize will be awarded to the heaviest stringer of any inshore fish (up to 5 legally caught per TP&W regulations). 
Again this year are daily mini-tournaments which earn winning anglers bragging rights and a plaque for each daily winning fish. Dates, eligible fish and weigh-in times for the mini-tournaments are as follows:
Date:	Eligible Fish	Weigh-in times
Friday, October 3, 2014	Speckled Trout	9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m.
Saturday, October 4, 2014	Redfish	9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m.
Sunday, October 5, 2014	Flounder	8 a.m. â€" noon
Please note the weigh-in times differ from the main tournament weigh-in hours. 
If you donâ€™t fish, but you would still like to support the fire department, you can come for the Saturday, October 4 or Sunday, October 5 events. Starting at 11 a.m. Saturday until 7 p.m., October 4, Luckenbach Sausage on a stick, Coney Islands or Frito Pies will be available for a $5.00 donation. A silent auction will run from 11 a.m. â€" 5:00 p.m. for the communityâ€™s convenience.
On Sunday, October 5, awards will be presented to the tournament winners starting around 3:00 p.m. After the close of the weigh station, while we are waiting for awards results, a live auction with no more than 6 items will take place. Raffle drawings will also be held for a 20â€™ tapered aluminum flag pole with a 3â€™ x 5â€™ flag (donated by Rick Gardner and 2 Jâ€™s CafÃ© and Marina), a custom silver jig head with mystery eyes (donated by Kenzie & Co.), a custom made rod and reel (donated by Billy Huett), and a $400.00 Walmart Gift Certificate sponsored by community donations. Raffle tickets are available for $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00. Winners need not be present to win. 
You may pick up tournament applications and purchase t-shirts, raffle and meal tickets at Bernard Grocery on F.M. 2611 at the Churchill Bridge the weekends of September 12-13, 19 â€" 20 and 26 - 27 or Stewartâ€™s Grocery (in Brazoria) Saturday, September 27 from 9 a.m. â€" 5 p.m. A free t-shirt will be given to each paid entrant. You may also register and pay online with PayPal at www.revfd.com .
Tournament applications are available upon request by contacting Roy Edwards at 979-964-4332, or Tracy Woodall at 979-482-4626, or by downloading them from www.revfd.com . You may also register and pay online. Please note you must be a paid entrant before you start fishing for the tournament.
In case of a severe storm, the tournament will take place 2 weeks later (the weekend of October 17 - 19). Please contact Roy Edwards or Tracy Woodall at the above phone numbers if changes to these plans become necessary. Bring your fishing rod and tackle box and weâ€™ll see you at the end of the river.


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Fundraiser side of Tournament*

Wanted to post something of interest on the fundraiser side of the tournament.
Our weekend neighbors, the Barak/Northcutt family has just generously donated a very interesting thing for REVFD's 18th annual Fishing Tournament and fundraiser. Their mom, who has had a place down here at River's End for a LONG time) recently passed away. In settling her final affairs, they came across an article from the Brazosport Facts from August 1986 about River's End. It covered a full page and a half of a second one (and that's when the newspapers were full size - not shrunk down like today's editions). It tells the history of the place and even how FM 2918 came to be built down here to the middle of nowhere. They will have the article framed and we will put it in our LIVE auction Sunday, Oct. 5 around 2 p.m. You'll want to bid of this piece of history if you have ever fished down here or stayed in one of the old camps. There will only be six good items in the live auction - so bring you checkbooks and help support a good cause. I've lived down here at River's End for 10 years and even I learned something new from the article! But for those of you who have been around a lot longer, this will be priceless! I thank them for their generosity.


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well - the River's End Volunteer Fire Department 18th annual Fishing tournament and fund raiser will be here before you know it (Oct. 3-5). We'll be at Bernard Grocery (FM 2611 just past the San Bernard River Bridge in Churchill) on Friday afternoon and again on Saturday this week - and for one last time next Friday and Saturday as well as being at Stewart's in Brazoria. You sign up for the tournament, buy t-shirts, raffle tickets, koozies with our new logo, or Chicken Soup for the Soul - The Dog did WHAT? One of our members, Janice R. Edwards, has published 2 stories in this book.:rotfl: She'll be glad to sign it for you. Makes a good camp book as you can read one story and put it down. Anyway, it all goes for a good cause - they plan to buy an AED for station 1 and "new skin" for station 2. We are also recruiting new members. If you ever thought about becoming a "hometown hero", this could be your chance - we pay for training and gear for firefighters which can lead to certification and a paid firefighter job. 
But , I digress - we will have a great fishing tournament - family friendly - so come on out and have a great time while supporting a good cause.:texasflag


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

*More on River's End VFD Tourney*

Well, we are getting down to the wire. Only a week to go before the tournament. We'll be signing up entrants, selling t-shirts koozies and Chicken Soup for the Soul The Dog Did What? books AND raffle tickets at Bernard Grocery on Friday from 1-5 and Saturday from 10 - 5. We'll also be at Stewart's in Brazoria from 9 - 5. You can sign up then, or sign up online at www.revfd.com or at station 1 at 10270 FM 2918 starting Thursday next week. It's for a good cause - hope to see you there.
Here's the final pre-tournament press release:
:an6:
For immediate release.

18th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Fishing Tournament Set to Reel in Fun, Fish, and Funds
Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. will host the 18th annual fishing tournament and fund raiser on the first full weekend of October (Oct. 3 â€" 5). The tournament begins at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 3, and runs through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 5th when final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters, but must be weighed in at the Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Station at 12070 F.M. 2918. Weigh in hours will be from 9 a.m. until 9 p.m. on Friday and Saturday (Oct. 3 and 4), and 8 a.m. until 2 p.m. on Sunday (Oct. 5).
This year marks the 41st anniversary of the founding of Riverâ€™s End VFD and all proceeds from this tournament go toward obtaining an automatic external defibrillator (AED) for Station I and reskinning Station II. We are also actively seeking fish sponsors ($10.00 and up), and donations of live and silent auction items.
Again this year, R.E.V.F.D. is offering daily mini tournaments that all divisions can compete in. Friday, October 3rdâ€™s mini-tournament is for Speckled Trout and special weigh-in hours for this mini-tournament will be 9 a.m. â€" 7 p.m. Saturdayâ€™s mini-tournament is for Redfish with the same special weigh-in hours as Speckled Trout. Sunday, October 6thâ€™s mini-tournament is for Flounder with special weigh-in hours of 8 a.m. â€" noon. Fish entered in the daily mini-tournaments can also be weighed in for the larger tournament. The prizes for the mini-tournaments are plaques and bragging rights. 
You may pick up tournament applications and purchase event t-shirts, raffle and meal tickets at Bernard Grocery on F.M. 2611 at the Churchill Bridge the weekend of September 26-27, or Stewartâ€™s Grocery (in Brazoria) Saturday, September 27 from 9 a.m. â€" 5 p.m. T-shirts will be given to all paid entrants or can be purchased for $15.00 at the local stores mentioned above on the same weekend. Again this year, you may also download entry forms, register, or register and pay online at www.revfd.com . 
The Adult Division of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 4 categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder, and Croaker. First, second, and third place prizes will be awarded for each category. First place for all categories will be $100.00 and a plaque. Second place winners will receive $50.00 and a plaque, and third place winners will receive $25.00 and a plaque. There will also be a $100.00 prize and plaque for the Redfish with the most spots and the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each of Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish total. Only Redfish between 20â€ â€" 27â€ may be entered in any category.
The 16 and Under Division ($25.00 registration fee) is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish. This division also consists of 4 main categories: Redfish, Speckled Trout, Flounder and Croaker. First place winners in all the above categories will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque; second place takes home a $25.00 gift certificate and a plaque; and third place takes home a $10.00 gift certificate and a plaque. Again this year the Youth Heaviest Stringer winner will take home a $50.00 gift certificate and a plaque. The rules for the Youth Heaviest Stringer have changed to make it easier for the young anglers to win and includes up to 5 of ANY legal fish (this includes fish outside of the four categories, but the largest Redfish entered can only be 27â€ long). In addition to those 13 prize winning places, the R.E.V.F.D. has added 4 more â€œfunâ€ categories for our youth. Plaques will be awarded for the following â€œfunâ€ categories: Redfish with the most spots, Largest Hardhead, Largest Blue Crab, and Largest Sand / Gulf Trout.
If you donâ€™t fish, but you would still like to support the fire department, you can come for the Saturday, October 4 or Sunday, October 5 events. Starting at 11 a.m. Saturday until 7 p.m., October 4, Luckenbach Sausage on a stick, Coney Islands or Frito Pies will be available for a $5.00 donation. In addition, a silent auction has been added from 11 a.m. â€" 5:00 p.m. 
On Sunday, October 5, awards will be presented to the tournament winners starting around 3:00 p.m. Raffle drawings will also be held for a 20â€™ tapered aluminum flag pole with a 3â€™ x 5â€™ flag (donated by 2 Jâ€™s CafÃ© and Marina), a custom silver jig head with emerald eyes (donated by Kenzie & Co.), a custom made rod and reel (donated by Billy Huett), and a $400.00 Walmart Gift Certificate. Raffle tickets are available for $5.00 each or 5 for $20.00. Winners need not be present to win. The annual live auction (maximum 6 items) has been moved to Sunday, October 5 to take place while final tallies for the awards presentation are taking place (2 p.m.). 
Tournament applications are available upon request by contacting Roy Edwards at 979-964-4332, or Tracy Woodall at 979-482-4626, or by downloading them from www.revfd.com . You may also register and pay online. Please note you must be a paid entrant before you start fishing for the tournament.
In case of a severe storm, the tournament will take place 2 weeks later (the weekend of October 17 - 19). Please contact Roy Edwards or Tracy Woodall at the above phone numbers if changes to these plans become necessary. Weâ€™ll see you at the end of the river.
Good luck!


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

If you haven't entered yet, you can still enter on line at www.revfd.com or we will be at Station 1 (12070 FM 2918 in Brazoria County) most of the day on Thursday taking applications, giving out t-shirts to entrants, selling raffle tickets and Chicken Soup for the Soul - The Dog did What? and cleaning the station. We'll also be handing out tournament ID cards to paid entrants (you'll need these when you weigh in your fish). The weatherman is predicting a perfectly awesome weekend to fish, with the recent rains the Roseatte Spoonbills have been hanging out at the confluence of McNeil's bayou and the San Bernard - and they are pink. That means that the shrimp are being flushed out of the back bays and the Redfish cannot be far behind. Hope you make it down for the tournament - it looks like it's going to be a good one!


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well - we'll be at station 1 (12070 FM 2918) starting at about 9 a.m. cleaning the station, registering anglers, giving out tournament id's, t-shirts and selling raffle tickets and Chicken Soup for the Soul - The Dog Did What? tomorrow, Oct. 3. Remember 1 minute after midnight tomorrow you'll be able to start fishing - if you are entered and PAID. You are not officially entered unless you have paid. See you at the end of the river. Good luck anglers!


----------



## Trout Amandine (Jun 3, 2008)

*REVFD Tourney results*

Well, here's the results your have been waiting for. Check out the picture of little Alyssa Walker with her Heavy Stringer caught on her "Barbie" fishing pole - too cute!

18th Annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Fishing Tournament / Fund Raiser Reels in Fun, Fish, and Funds
The cool, clear fall weather brought out families and 169 registered anglers (up from 141 last year and 99 in 2012) at the 18th annual Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. Fishing Tournament and Fund Raiser. The tournament began at 12:01 a.m., Friday, October 3, and ran through 2 p.m., Sunday, October 5th when final weights were tallied and prizes awarded. 
A total of 114 official fish (up from 90 last year, and 101 in 2012) were weighed in over the weekend and (with the exception of Speckled Trout) were generally heavier than last yearâ€™s entries. Speckled Trout were hard to find again this year. The final results of the tournament are as follows:
In the Adult Division: 
Redfish
1st Place â€" Chris Hethcock with a fish weighing in at 7.50 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Warren Knight with a fish weighing in at 7.42 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Mark LaCroix with a fish weighing in at 7.37 lbs.

Speckled Trout
1st Place â€" Chris Morton with a fish weighing in at 4.42 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Ernie Arrington with a fish weighing in at 3.92 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Bruce Kettler with a fish weighing in at 3.67 lbs.

Flounder
1st Place â€" Jake Taylor with a fish weighing in at 3.45 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Jack Reves with a fish weighing in at 3.28 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Kathy Perkins with a fish weighing in at 2.80 lbs.

Croaker
1st Place â€" Jim Hethcock with a fish weighing in at 1.54 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Mark Roese with a fish weighing in at 1.41 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Billy Jensen with a fish weighing in at 1.4 lbs.

Heaviest Stringer â€" Roger Friedrichs with a stringer weighing in at 25.62 lbs.

Redfish with the Most Spots â€" Harold Caudill whose fish had 16 spots
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the Youth Division:

Redfish

1st Place â€" Jacob Galloway with a fish weighing in at 6.41 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Alex Lima with a fish weighing in at 6.30 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Jacob Galloway with a fish weighing in at 5.78 lbs.

Speckled Trout
1st Place â€" Alex Lima with a fish weighing in at 3.99 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Kendall Shulte with a fish weighing in at 3.89 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Jacob Galloway with a fish weighing in at 2.58 lbs.

Flounder
1st Place â€" Haley Rust with a fish weighing in at 2.00 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Abby Rust with a fish weighing in at 1.78 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Alyssa Walker (who was using a â€œBarbieâ€ fishing pole) with a fish weighing in at 1.76 lbs. 
Croaker
1st Place â€" Nik Irwin with a fish weighing in at 1.34 lbs.
2nd Place â€" Nik Irwin with a fish weighing in at 1.21 lbs.
3rd Place â€" Alyssa Walker with a fish weighing in at 1.11 lbs. 
Largest Hardhead Catfish â€" Nik Irwin with a fish weighing in at 1.09 lbs

Heaviest Blue Crab â€" Zachary Shoemaker with a Crab of 0.92 lbs. 
Largest Sand / Gulf Trout â€" Alyssa Walker with a fish weighing in at 0.85 lbs. 
Redfish with the Most Spots â€" had no entries
Heavy Stinger â€" Alex Lima with a stringer weighing in at 25.41 lbs.

Back by Popular Demand â€" Mini Tournaments with fish in both Adult and Youth Division in Competition
Friday, October 3 â€" Speckled Trout â€" Jacob Galloway with a fish weighing in at 2.58 lbs.
Saturday, October 4 â€" Redfish â€" Warren Knight with a fish weighing in at 7.42 lbs.
Sunday, October 5 â€" Flounder â€" Kathy Perkins with a fish weighing in at 2.80 lbs.

Riverâ€™s End Volunteer Fire Dept. sincerely thanks all of the sponsors, and all participants of the tourney, whether they took home an award or not â€" they are all winners in our book! The event would not have been a success without your participation. For pictures of the event visit: www.revfd.com


----------

